# what would be the CPT code for removal of PICC line in community setting



## janettleona@gmail.com (Jan 13, 2016)

Per my interpretation of the guidelines removal of a picc line is billed based on the E&M code as when submitted with a code of 36590 it was denied. Is this incorrect and if so what would be the code.


----------



## candmwalter@gmail.com (Jan 13, 2016)

*Picc line*

36590 requires the use of moderate sedation.  The only two codes I see are 36589 and 36590 which state do not report 36589 or 36590 for removal of non tunneled central venous catheters.  We remove picc lines in the office but they are usually non tuneled so we can't charge.

Mary Walter, CPC


----------

